# Burstner T660 Hab battery problem?



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I have received a call from a retired old lady who owns one of the above mentioned motorhomes in a little panic. She parks her motorhome on her drive plugged into the mains and with a solar panel on the roof. All was well until last week when when she popped inside the van to give it a quick check and the vans, habitation battery was dead! 

To cut a long story short she has asked me to pop over as she has no idea (not sure I have much more of a clue) to have a look at it for her. I am not very electrically minded so could do with a helping hand as to what to check and where to look on this model.

She has assured me that the light is on, on the control panel indicating that the power from the house is getting to the van. The battery is (as shes says) dead. 

I am thinking along the lines of inline fuse? Anyone know where they would be if not obvious beside the battery?

As I said I would appreciate any (sensible) advice to help me help a stranded motorhomer and help her get on her way for Thursday (her next trip).

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Keith

There is an inline by the battery, also several fuses for various items on the Elektroblok unit, there is also a main 12V power switch on this unit which kills all 12v
On our MH the Eblok under front pass seat not sure where on this model but may have been knocked off whilst cleaning etc as I found on ours :roll: 

Chris


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Keith,
There is a green light on the display panel (as well as the amber light for 240v) next to the 12v on/off buttons when the 12v system is on. In the early days of ownership this caught me out a couple of times. Otherwise it is just as Chris has posted.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

ICDSUN said:


> Keith
> 
> There is an inline by the battery, also several fuses for various items on the Elektroblok unit, there is also a main 12V power switch on this unit which kills all 12v
> On our MH the Eblok under front pass seat not sure where on this model but may have been knocked off whilst cleaning etc as I found on ours :roll:
> ...


Thanks for the swift reply. :wink:

I have not as far as I know ever been inside a Burstner let alone looked for the electrics. She says she has the manual so I may have to so some reading before I start pushing and pulling the van apart! :lol: I will start under the seat though as she has informed me by telephone that her battery is under the seat. :? :wink:

Only trying to help.......

Keith


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Chrisv said:


> Hi Keith,
> There is a green light on the display panel (as well as the amber light for 240v) next to the 12v on/off buttons when the 12v system is on. In the early days of ownership this caught me out a couple of times. Otherwise it is just as Chris has posted.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Thanks for this. Am I right in thinking then that there is an on/off switch on th display panel then that she may have knocked off accidentally? I hope it is this simple...for her .....and me! :lol:

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Keith,
Yes, there are buttons either side of the green light. LH one says 12v, RH one says 'O'. There is a good chance that this is the problem. Let's hope so.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I have been and had a look. :? 

The buttons on the display panel did not change anything, no glimmer of light at all. There are the two battery buttons as well. The one for the cab battery instantly light up the voltage display to around 13 volts. The hab battery button....not even a flicker!  

This even though the van has been connected to the house and a solar panel (the regulator was displaying that it was charging) fitted the battery was dead as a dodo. I went on to check out the in line fuse and exchanged it for a brand new one....no change! There is a black rocker switch that according to the manual should be depressed at the top to switch on the 12V. This was in the correct position. :?  

So there ends my expertise! I told you I was not very bright when it comes to electrics. My advice was to take it back to her dealer and expect to have to buy a new battery. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## vinigarhill (Aug 13, 2009)

*Burstner Elegance 821i*

Hi, i too have a problem with the hab batteries on my 821i 2009 model . No matter how long they are on 240V they are not holding the charge and as soon as i disconnect from the mains - the 12V switches off ? not sure what it is and any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

As stated before have you checked the main battery fuse. There are 2 near the Leisure Batteries, one gray standard 2amp fuse for the control panel and a Mega fuse 50amp Red for the batteries.

Phil


----------

